# email or spamming?



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

I ran across a list of all of the faculty and their emails for a school system in my area that I do business in. It was free information from the school website that anyone has access to. I would love to get my name out to anyone and everyone. I DO NOT want to spam anyone. Can I send an email to all of them or is this spamming? This would not mean more emails afterwards, just a single introductory one. I dunno, need some advice. I'm more inclined to leave it alone but it would be very cool to get my name out there.


----------



## ImTiredGuy (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't think it's necessarily spamming - as you said you just want to get the message out and won't be filling their email boxes with additional messages. If you have anyone there that you know, you might be able to get their input. Maybe another alternative would be to try and connect to one or two first and then go from there - or try to establish a connection with the principal and go from there.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I know yours is a 1 off, but email marketing campaign newsletters have a clear policy they uphold when it comes to sending out info.

The person receiving has to have given permission or have signed up, preferably in a 2 step confirmation process.

The risk in sending unsolicited mail is that it can get reported as spam. If enough spam reports happen, I believe it is your email server that would cut you off (I could be mistaken).

Even when I have had permission and people have signed up to my newsletter, I have been reported as spam and had warnings. People forget they signed up or think spam report is like delete (which it is not).

So, although you don't want to be a spammer, sending an email like you want to is spam (same as dropping your details through a letterbox). However, it may well be worth it and I think the way you compose the email will have a huge impact on whether people delete it, appreciate it or report it as spam. 

Look up MailChimp - they should have a bunch of info on it. Great mailing system

Richie


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

Since it's commercial, it's considered spamming.

_"Despite its name, the CAN-SPAM Act doesn’t apply just to bulk email. It covers all commercial messages, which the law defines as “any electronic mail message the primary purpose of which is the commercial advertisement or promotion of a commercial product or service,” including email that promotes content on commercial websites."_

Read more from the FTC. Penalties are up to $16,000 per incident.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

jcterzin said:


> Can I send an email to all of them or is this spamming?


.
Sure, you can send them an email, or two, or three, but I wouldn't count on it (your emails) having much of an impact. And as stated above, you could get whacked for spamming.

What do _you_ normally do with random emails that you receive from people that you don't know or businesses that you've never heard of? Do you open them? Do you read them? Do you reply to them? Do you look up their website and then consider placing an order with them? I don't. I usually delete them, but that's just me.  I get enough emails already, so I don't look forward to getting random ones. Anyway, my point is, an email is probably not the best way to "get your name out there".

Do you have any contacts at the school? Do you know the AD, or the Sports Booster President, or a coach or two? If so, try to reach out to them first, tell them what you are trying to do, and start building your network of contacts with a more "personal" approach.

If you don't know anyone, then find ways to meet them. Attend a Sports Booster meeting, attend a few games, volunteer to help out at an upcoming event ... network, network, network.

I'm not saying don't send the email, I'm just saying that there are better ways to "get your name out there". Be creative. Be persistent. But most of all, be patient. Don't be pushy or overly aggressive. You want to get your foot in the door, but you certainly don't want the door to get slammed in your face.

Good luck.


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

VTG said:


> .
> Sure, you can send them an email, or two, or three, but I wouldn't count on it (your emails) having much of an impact. And as stated above, you could get whacked for spamming.
> 
> What do _you_ normally do with random emails that you receive from people that you don't know or businesses that you've never heard of? Do you open them? Do you read them? Do you reply to them? Do you look up their website and then consider placing an order with them? I don't. I usually delete them, but that's just me.  I get enough emails already, so I don't look forward to getting random ones. Anyway, my point is, an email is probably not the best way to "get your name out there".
> ...


Thanks for the advice, to you and all.

I went to school in this school district and I do know many of the teachers from either having taken their classes, or from formal pupils who now teach there. The email would state that I was a former student and have this new business. So and so forth.

I think I won't send out a mass email however considering the fine. Also, I'm more worried that I could get blacklisted from their server or something. For now, I will reach out to the people I know there and keep on trucking. Thanks for the input.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

you can ask them to forward it on to anyone they know who they think may be interested in your services


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

There's seems to be a wide range of understanding.

1), If a copy advertises you're allowed to send them info. whether it's mail, email or phone calls. That goes the same for you receiving mail. 

2), Instead of sending junk mail, make up a bunch of Jars or can's. Decorate the outside, and put Jelly Bellies inside. Deliver them to the school individually addressed. 

I guaranty your phone will start ringing.


----------



## Inkognito (May 5, 2012)

selanac said:


> There's seems to be a wide range of understanding.
> 
> 1), If a copy advertises you're allowed to send them info. whether it's mail, email or phone calls. That goes the same for you receiving mail.
> 
> ...


i don't understand your first point at all. what do you mean by 'if a copy advertises you're allowed to send them info'?

and no disrespect, but a jar full of jelly beans is gonna make my phone ring? are you serious? of all of the other possible ways to get my foot in the door with a potential client, in a professional manner, that would almost certainly be my last choice. terribly sorry, because i know you're just trying to help, and i'm guessing you probably wouldn't have suggested it if you hadn't already tried it yourself. if it worked for you, that's great. i guess there is more than one way to skin a cat. however, if someone sent me a jar full of jelly beans with homemade decorations on it, i'd almost certainly conclude that they were desperate, or amateurs, or that they just had no idea how to identify and approach potential clients. i'd also assume that it came from someone who operates a candy store, not a print shop.  but that's just my opinion for what it's worth, which ain't that much.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Inko, I meant company. 

I'm not just trying to help. They call the jars/cans promotional items. I've been in business for a long time. 

You need something to distinguish you from the other guy. Who would you call, a person whose lazy and sends you an email, or a person who took the time to personalize a gift and brought it to you? 

Remember that those school personal are receiving hundreds of emails. Do you read every email you get? I receive about 50 to 100 everyday from suppliers. mainly because I attend the trade shows. I can't read everyone of them. I scan them quickly to see who it's from then I delete it. 

It's really up to you what you do. Don't over think it, just do it. Your gift will be seen everyday. They'll see your name on it. 

If anything, buy or create mugs that have your info on them. Many of us here, and probably even you decorate mugs right? So create the mugs with your company information. Buy bags of candy that will fit in them, and give them to the school. 

Do you remember when you were in school, everyone had something on their desk? Mugs, candies, pencils, etc. My dentist gives out bags full of stuff every time we visit, plus she gives out Christmas gifts. She even has gave out tote bags to the grown ups, and beach balls to the kiddies. None of these where cheap. I know, cause she buys them from me. Lol.


----------



## Inkognito (May 5, 2012)

thanks sela, i know what a promo items is. like most people, i don't like spamming or getting emails from strangers. i don't like junk mail that shows up in my mail box. i don't like unsolicited tele-marketing calls. i don't like stupid tv commercials or annoying radio commercials. i don't pay attention to magazine ads. and guess what, i don't like promo items either. lol. these are just a few of the many ways companies try to get exposure for their products or services. promo items are nothing more than a tv commercial or random a advertisement, in a physical form. mostly junk in my opinion. it's a huge industry, but it's mostly junk that people don't need. sadly most of it probably ends up in our landfills. so in my case, a promo item, even a jar of jelly beans, would be a worthless attempt to get my attention. if someone has worthwhile product or service to sell me, then they better have the courage to call me to ask for an appointment to come meet me in person.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Inkognito said:


> if someone has worthwhile product or service to sell me, then they better have the courage to call me to ask for an appointment to come meet me in person.


But yet you want to send an email.


----------



## Inkognito (May 5, 2012)

i believe i said they could call for an appointment, which is not the same thing as telemarketing, at least not in my eyes. whatever, i really dont care that much.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Inkognito said:


> thanks sela, i know what a promo items is. like most people, i don't like spamming or getting emails from strangers. i don't like junk mail that shows up in my mail box. i don't like unsolicited tele-marketing calls. i don't like stupid tv commercials or annoying radio commercials. i don't pay attention to magazine ads. and guess what, i don't like promo items either. lol. these are just a few of the many ways companies try to get exposure for their products or services. promo items are nothing more than a tv commercial or random a advertisement, in a physical form. mostly junk in my opinion. it's a huge industry, but it's mostly junk that people don't need. sadly most of it probably ends up in our landfills. so in my case, a promo item, even a jar of jelly beans, would be a worthless attempt to get my attention. if someone has worthwhile product or service to sell me, then they better have the courage to call me to ask for an appointment to come meet me in person.


LOL, for some reason when I read you post it just made me think of Clint Eastwood's character from Gran Torino


----------



## Inkognito (May 5, 2012)

hahahaha, thats funny but i'm definitely not a bad a$$ like clint


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry, Inkognito, I thought you were the original Poster!


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

good replies including funny replies  anyhow mail chimp is best way


----------

